# Eclipse: Plugin, das Konsolenausgabe automatisch mitloggt?



## Kasu (28. Jan 2009)

Gibt es sowas?
Ich muss Programme ausführen, die in der Konsole eine riesige Menge an Zeilen ausgeben und zwar so viel, dass nach Beenden eines Programms nur noch ein kleiner Teil von dem, was ausgegeben wird, in der Konsole nachzulesen ist - mit Copy&Paste ist es hier also nicht weit her. 
Gibt es also ein Plugin, dass alles, was in der Konsole ausgegeben wird, sofort während dieser Ausgabe mitloggt, quasi so wie einen Chatlog?


----------



## Ebenius (28. Jan 2009)

Brauchst kein Plugin. Im Eclipse in der Run-Configuration Deiner Applikation gibt's einen Reiter "Common". Und dort kannst Du einstellen, dass die Ausgabe zusätzlich in eine Datei geleitet werden soll.

Ebenius


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jan 2009)

Kasu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich muss Programme ausführen, die in der Konsole eine riesige Menge an Zeilen ausgeben und zwar so viel, dass nach Beenden eines Programms nur noch ein kleiner Teil von dem, was ausgegeben wird, in der Konsole nachzulesen ist - mit Copy&Paste ist es hier also nicht weit her.


Du kannst übrigens auch den Konsolenpuffer auf 'unbegrenzt' erhöhen, dann siehst du alles, falls dir das lieber ist.


----------



## Kasu (29. Jan 2009)

@Ebenius: dankeschön, jetzt musst du mir nur noch sagen, was ich falsch mache, dass die Textdatei, in der ich die Ausgabe speichern will, trotz Konsolenausgabe leer bleibt   
Ich hab in den Run Configurations bei "Standard Input and Output" ein Häkchen bei "File" gemacht und eine Datei angegeben, in die gespeichert werden soll.
Beim Starten vom Programm gibt die Konsole auch aus, dass die Ausgabe in diese Datei umgeleitet würde. 
Nur die Datei ist leer


----------



## Ebenius (29. Jan 2009)

Habe es eben extra nochmal getestet, funktioniert hier wunderbar. Pauschal fällt mir nix ein, woran das jetzt liegen könnte. :-(


----------

